# Any interest?



## DerianCypher (Jun 23, 2002)

I was wondering if there was any continued interest in my story hour. If there is I'd be happy to continue writing it but I wasn't sure if anyone was interested in reading it.

Well, post any comments/rants/flames/complaints concerning my story hour here.

Thanks in advanced

DC


----------



## el-remmen (Jun 23, 2002)

Well, I honestly have not read your story hour - but my advice to you if you have _just started_ it within the last three to four weeks to give it a chance to catch on. . . Just keep posting - eventually people will notice it and give it a try - All the story hours here that started any time after the first five took time to catch on - so don't be disccouraged if you haven't gotten much feedack yet.


----------



## Darklone (Jun 24, 2002)

Right. There are enough story hour addicts out there who might just love it once they discovered it!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 24, 2002)

Don't get discouraged, Derian - take a look at my first  and second parts of my storyhour to get an idea of how long it can take for it to catch on with people !

http://test.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=122&perpage=10&pagenumber=1

http://test.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4070

Best wishes!


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 24, 2002)

You know I'm reading it.   Artimus is a well-developed character.  I'm sure there are a lot of people out there that would like to read about him.

Even if a lot of the current readers are pretty choosy about what they read, there are new members joining all the time.  I read your Story Hour for the first time a couple of weeks after your last post.  In fact, I specifically chose yours to read because it had very few posts.... I wanted to get into a story that was in-progress, without having to read for a week just to catch up.

I, for one, would be disappointed if the story ended today!


----------



## Darklone (Jun 25, 2002)

And don't forget about possible lurkers. Some SHs have more lurkers than comments, you'll probably see your views going up soon.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 25, 2002)

The "views" feature on this board is really helpful too - even if there are not many actual replies you can at least see that people are reading it - 181 people have looked at your work so far (at the time of writing this) and that is an encouragement.

Cheers


----------

